# Lo Show dei Record torna in tv, su TV8



## fabri47 (29 Agosto 2018)

*Lo Show dei Record*, il programma dove personaggi di tutto il mondo cercavano di entrare nel *Guinness dei Primati* tramite delle prove di abilità in studio, oppure grazie alle loro caratteristiche fisiche ed estetiche che li distinguevano, (tipo l'uomo più alto del mondo, quello più tatuato ecc.) *tornerà in tv* e lo farà su *TV8* (canale 8 del digitale terrestre). Ancora ignoto è il nome del conduttore.

Lo Show dei Record, in passato, è stato trasmesso su Canale 5 dal 2006 al 2015 e, nel corso delle svariate edizioni, è stato condotto da Barbara D'Urso, Paola Perego, Teo Mammucari e Gerry Scotti.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lo Show dei Record*, il programma dove personaggi di tutto il mondo cercavano di entrare nel *Guinness dei Primati* tramite delle prove di abilità in studio, oppure grazie alle loro caratteristiche fisiche ed estetiche che li distinguevano, (tipo l'uomo più alto del mondo, quello più tatuato ecc.) *tornerà in tv* e lo farà su *TV8* (canale 8 del digitale terrestre). Ancora ignoto è il nome del conduttore.
> 
> Lo Show dei Record, in passato, è stato trasmesso su Canale 5 dal 2006 al 2015 e, nel corso delle svariate edizioni, è stato condotto da Barbara D'Urso, Paola Perego, Teo Mammucari e Gerry Scotti.


.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2018)

*Stasera in prima serata, prima puntata su TV8 con la conduzione di Enrico Papi sotto il nome de "La Notte dei Record".*


----------

